# Synchronisation photos sur Windows



## antoinemg (18 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je cherche actuellement un moyen de synchroniser mes photos iPhone sur mon ordinateur Windows. 

J'utilise donc iCloud dans cette optique. Le souci c'est que j'ai l'impression que ça ne se fait pas automatiquement. J'ai besoin de telecharger toutes les photos manuellement.
Ca ne me derange pas de le faire une fois, il y en a tellement. Mais ensuite j'aimerais que les nouvelles photos que je prends avec mon telephone (et qui se mette donc directement sur le cloud) se mettent directement dans mon dossier photos icloud sur mon pc sans action de ma part. Est-ce possible?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Elzaimer (21 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

as-tu fini par trouver comment faire ? j'ai la même problématique :

je possède un Iphone avec lequel je fais pas mal de photos et sur lequel j'ai activé PHOTO ICLOUD, ce qui me permet de trier indifféremment mes photos sur mon iphone OU sur mon ipad, les modifications étant immédiatement et automatiquement répercutées sur l'autre appareil.
Parfait !

Je voudrais maintenant ajouter mon PC sous Windows dans cette synchro.

j'ai installé PHOTO ICLOUD pour windows mais de n'est pas une véritable synchronisation puisqu'il faut cliquer sur "télécharger les photos" pour juste récupérer les dernières photos. Si je supprime des photos depuis mon pc elles restent sur l'iphone et l'ipad. De même si je les supprime sur iphone ou ipad elles restent sur le PC. 
Pas top...

J'ai aussi utilisé DROPBOX qui charge automatiquement mes photos depuis mon iphone vers le dossier "chargements appareil photo" sur mon PC. Mais encore une fois il n'y a pas de synchronisation : je dois supprimer les photos dont je ne veux pas à la fois sur l'iphone ET sur le pc. 
= deux manips.
Pas top...

y-a-t-il un outil ou une méthode qui me permettrait d'avoir sur mon pc un dossier synchronisé en temps réel avec les photos de l'iphone & ipad ? Afin de pouvoir trier mes photos sur le pc et que ce tri soit répercuté sur mes appareils Apple, et vice versa ?


Alors oui, si je vais depuis mon pc sur icloud.com (depuis un navigateur), je peux trier les photos et c'est répercuté sur les appareil Apple... mais ce n'est pas aussi souple que d'avoir un dossier avec les photos dedans.

Merci


----------

